# whats the best to use on table top for ho



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

I was thinking of using , mdf on the top of my new table, 3/4 inch of course lol anyways what do you guys think thx to all


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

1/2" plywood would be fine.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I like that lightweight stuff you get at home depot. I used it on mine. It's some kind of sound deadening board over in the insulation section. It looks like black asphalt, and is real easy to work with. There's a great shot of it in my slideshow. I took a yellow paint marker and made a parking lot for a burger place in the infield.

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars

Rich


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I used MDF- 3/4 in. for my table top. It is heavy but very smooth. It also is a good 
material for screws & takes paint well. Be aware: as plywood sheets are 48in. X 8ft,
MDF sheets are 49in. X 8ft. This can really be a hassle of joints not aligning w/ nailers
if not planned accordingly. Good luck & looking forward to completed pics.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

Thx Dyno I will go with the mdf 3/4 yes i layed my table out on 12 inch centers , but i will add a 2x4 here and there. not sure why they made mdf 49 inches wide, anyways thx again


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

MDF is usually 49" x 97". They make it larger than normal since the edges usually get damaged in shipping.


----------

